# Mcninjaguy passes 9,000 posts!



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Mcninja on passing 9,000! Now on your way to 5 digits!:grin:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Great job! Keep it up!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice accomplishment, keep up the good work!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Macninja


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Great job!!!!!!! Well done!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I appreciate the nod in my direction. You guys have been doing awesome work too. The streets do go both ways and so does the help.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

congrats!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What? Haven't made 10,000 in the last day or two?

Congrats eh.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I appreciate the nod in my direction. You guys have been doing awesome work too. The streets do go both ways and so does the help.


Unless it's a one-way ofcourse, :winking:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

No what are you saying? I drive where I want because I'm friends with Chuck Norris. He just round house kicks signs gently with paint on his leg, perfect paint job every time.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

You never fail to amuse me, Neal.

Good job on the 9,000 posts, here's to 9,000 more? :4-cheers:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*well done!!!!*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whoa, no need to yell it at me...

trying to out do Tiber?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

well done!!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes what font is that? size 7?

I know what you get! 
A cake but you need to go through a maze first...


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats on 9K :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well Done .. great work


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!! =D


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for putting up with me!


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Holy Cow McNinja thats incredible!! WhooHoo


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Neal. . .

Congratulations on 9,000 posts! Great job!

You'll be in quint-digit territory soon!

JC

.


----------

